# Substrate Life Span?



## TruKnight (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive read about a hundred threads or so here in the archives, but havent found a solid number answer to the question of how long is a substrate good for? That is, how long until it breaks down and turns into a plant-killer? Im sure lots of others have this question also, but if there was another thread elsewhere that brought it all together I didnt see it.

The most common substrates from all my reading tend to be:

Sand - forever
Gravel - forever
Mineralized Topsoil - ?
Aquasoil - ?
Eco Complete - ?
Fired-Clay Based - ?
Laterite - ?

There are surely others, but these keep comming up as candidates most often. Im trying to mineralize some soil atm, but I want to experiment with something different in my 10g tank. What I need to know is how long will the other substrate candidates last me? I dont wanna spend alot on something I think is nice only to have it degrade in some manner a year down the road on me. So I appeal to the aqua-elders here to educate me please. =)


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Fluorite---forever as far as I can tell


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Eco-complete seems to last 5 years, by which time it's breaking down. It has no real bioavailable nutrients besides a bit of iron, so there's no concern there.

ADA reports a 1-4 year life depending on who you talk to. If you fert heavy with it, the soil will re-charge its nutrients some, in which case your limiting factor is the degradation of the substrate; about 4 years. Aquasoil is a fired clay base, so it's probably got similar life spans; possibly shorter depending on the clay you use for a DIY system.

The others I have less experience with.

-Philosophos


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Great topic! I have been wondering about this as well--especially the ADA aquasoil lifespan (am really interested to hear about anyone's direct experience w/ this substrate).

My direct experience with my oldest tank is Eco-complete and it's going on 3 years now and still seems fine.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

ive only used aquasoil and have limited experience but i would like to add a variable. that is how often the sub is being agitated...i believe that could impact lifespan.


----------

